# 1" rigid fiberglass in theater build...



## RVAtheater (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm getting ready to insulate my theater and have a couple questions. 

On my front wall where the screen will be I ended up building two walls. Mostly because of a sanitary cleanout that was messing with the symmetry of the front wall. It still isn't ideal but its the best I could do and still have a standard door entrance into the room. 

I don't have built in speakers, I have the Klipsch wall mount speakers, but am thinking of building an in-wall shelf to place the center channel. I've seen some other builds that folks used mineral fiber and other materials around their built in speakers. I've got quite a few bags of 1" rigid fiberglass that I could use in the room and was wondering if it would be worth using it in my situation.

I was thinking of using standard R-13 in the first front wall and then adding as much of the 1" ridid fiberglass in the second wall as i could place, especially in the corners. I would think this could give me some excellent bass and broadband absorbing material in that wall. I'm planning on building superchunks in all the 90 degree corners so that will take quite a few of these bags of 1" rigid fiberglass. 

Does anyone think that using this material would be a benefit over the standard R-13??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

1 inch is too thin IMO to be worth the effort, but double it up and you should be good


----------



## RVAtheater (Jan 6, 2011)

lsiberian said:


> 1 inch is too thin IMO to be worth the effort, but double it up and you should be good


great! I planned on filling the 3.5" space with the 1" material at 3 layers. I guess I should have specified that in my post. I think I have enough material to do most of the wall in 3 layers at most. I just wasn't sure if putting the double 5/8" drywall layers would make this endeavor somewhat pointless.

To save material would placing R-13 in the first wall, then R-13 in the second wall followed by 2 layers of the 1" material? I think I could squeeze that into the cavity. It would be compressed a little though and maybe that wouldn't be worth it. 

Maybe I'll just stick to 3 layers of 1" rigid fiberglass in the wall. Its about 14' long and 8' tall and the studs are 16" O.C. That would be roughly what i have left over and would just have to get more mineral wool or rigid fiberglass for the superchunks.


----------

